# Birds eye Huon Pine JR Emperor



## timberbits (Sep 25, 2009)

On my last visit to Taiwan, I stopped by Dayacom's office to inspect the new Australiana series pens that was being made for me.

During the visit, I was asked by Dayacom to make some pens for them with Australian timbers so that they could display it in their offices and maybe on their website.

Been very busy lately so its taken me a while to get behind a lathe. Here is one of the pens that is going to be sent to Taiwan.

Birds eye Huon Pine also known as Burl Huon.

Huon pine is Australia's oldest living tree and is one of the oldest living organisms on earth. Individuals have been known to reach an age of 3,000 years. Fossil records from a tree found in a boggy area in the southwest of Tasmania were dated at 3,462 years. Only the bristle-cone pine of North America exceeds it in age.

Sanded to 400 grit, 20 coats of thin CA. Then 400 grit Micro-mesh to 12,000, Brasso and automotive polish/wax.

Was going to make an excuse to Dayacom that the kit was destroyed and put it in my own collection. Love the Huon, I have got to make some more of it.

As always, your comments or suggestions is always appreciated.

Timberbits.


----------



## el_d (Sep 25, 2009)

Great birds eye, I would have thought about "losing "the pen too.:wink:


----------



## rlofton (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice pen, David.  The fit and finish is outstanding.  Sure wish I had me some of that wood.  Great job!


----------



## jimofsanston (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that the pen kit you were having them make for you? The wood is beautiful.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 25, 2009)

beautiful pen and wood.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a beauty. What a finish. Fantastic, just fantastic.


----------



## devowoodworking (Sep 25, 2009)

Very well done!!  Huon Pine is an amazing wood...I really like the way you have your website done as well....


----------



## Bree (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a great looking pen!  Dayacom should be proud to have such a lovely pen to grace their offices!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Whaler (Sep 25, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow very nice.  And the best thing is the history and the significants of the timber.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting kit - very, very similar to the Canadiana series, eh? 

http://penblanks.ca/popup_image.php?type=D&id=5261&title=Canadiana fountain pen  kit Style A&area=C


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome pen, I think that kit looks great with the wood.


----------



## artme (Sep 25, 2009)

Just as stunning on this forum as elsewhere.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2009)

There aren't many people that can compete with Mark Ligget for a great finish, but you are right there next to him. The set you made for me still shines like crazy:biggrin:  I'm pretty sure it's the same set that you use for your avatar?:biggrin:

The thing that makes you different from him, is that he goes to a much higher 
grit then only puts a couple of coats on. Just proves there are many ways to get the same fantastic result.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## timberbits (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.

Skiprat - The avatar photo is the photo of the box that I sent you. Hope your still enjoying it.



jimofsanston said:


> Is that the pen kit you were having them make for you? The wood is beautiful.



The kit is the standard JR Emperor kit which can be found at Craft Supplies.

The kits that were made for me were the Australiana Elegant Beauties and Australiana Streamline.

Timberbits


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a great Pen, I am glad to see some of your work. And I still blame you for getting me in to pen turning since I ordered my very first pen kits and tools from you. LOL (got to blame some one right). :biggrin:


----------



## VisExp (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a beautiful looking pen.  The Huon pine looks very nice on the kit.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful Pen!

Robin


----------

